# Monster Build



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Have currently been working on demolishing the storage in the closet downstairs. Building a stand and cabinetry. For installing a 200 or 300 gallon aquarium with a sump underneath the stand.

What part take for this build and stocking.

Changed the floor and painted.

Lumber was purchased from Lowes. Got a good deal on some slightly damaged lumber. Received plywood from my neighbors who is a contractor. Had extra lumber for more projects later. 
Lumber was $300

The stand took my brother, dad and myself about a week as we kept arguing, hahaha.

Was looking on prices for getting cabinetry done, but everywhere was too expensive. Purchased a Ryobi router (in French "Destroyer") and a router table at a garage sale. 
Ryobi Router $150
Router Table $50
Total $200

Used the router to edge lines into 1x2" lumber and glued in 1/2" plywood for the doors. All the moulding was stained in American walnut.

Have added some pictures and will continue with more of the build along the way.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

It's coming along since i saw it bro!
Can't wait to see this project up, & running!
Congratulations


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

The top shelf was completed just now. Also added the front panel properly.
















Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Harshvardhan (Aug 30, 2019)

Is you want some fish for that build, I am tearing down my tank. So text at 639 317 5038. Based in Surrey bc 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Harshvardhan said:


> Is you want some fish for that build, I am tearing down my tank. So text at 639 317 5038. Based in Surrey bc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Please do not continue posting this ad (especially in someone else's build thread).

Respectfully,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Got some updates for this build.

Purchased the sump from Fiji Cube. This is there Fiji 36-Advanced Reef Sump 2nd Gen.

The sump is related to the triton method, but can also either use filter socks or filter box. Sump is 36L x 15W x 16H. The sump can handle up to 300G.

Currently waiting for the aquarium. Aquarium will be 210G.






























Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good. What do you plan to put in it?


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

TomC said:


> Looks good. What do you plan to put in it?


Megalodoras uranoscopus 'Irwini', Platydoras sp. 'shallow scute', hoplosternum littorale, comets and koi to grow for my pond. Maybe a ripsaw, but will transfer before it gets too big for the aquarium.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

a 300 gallon will fit in that spot? whats the dimensions


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking fabulous, especially that fancy sump. I'll be looking forward to updates


----------



## jonl (Jul 9, 2018)

this is /r/diy material


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

***Updated***

Purchased a Bashsea Bio Reacter for my Fiji Sump 36. The Bashsea Bio Reactor is 8-18. The base is 14" long. The sump had a 1" bracing which I needed to cut slightly. Also cut the Bashsea Reactor to add a union.

Bashsea Bio Reactor 8-18: $479.61
Purchased from Sustainable Marine

All PVC will be counted and prices will be added on the next post. 























Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

***Major Update***

Aquarium installation

Delivered by Journey Freight
Recieved it on 31-DEC-19 around 11AM.

Took 6 hours and 7 guys after cutting most of the framing.

Thank you for all the help!
Dad, Reggie, Kesh, Cole, Gary and Ivan












































Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Finally received fish from belowwater.com

4X Megalodoras Uranoscopus 'Irwini'
3X P.apithanos (Chameleon Flat Catfish)

Looked at many stores and online. Finally able to recieve the fish from an importer.

Currently residing in my sump being quarantined.

Aquarium is holding water fairly well so far. Need to level the aquarium a little more.

Pictures provided:
First image: Rhino Pleco (3 years now) on the bottom and one of the four Irwini on the top.
Second image: Two of the three P.apithanos
















Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Benn (Feb 10, 2019)

Isn't this tank going to be pretty impossible to clean? Doesn't look like you've left much space at the top.

Anyway, good luck with the build.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Now this is cool. Love the in-wall construction plan you're doing. Damn that's impressive that you and your crew could maneuver that big tank into place around the closet doorway. Couple of questions for you,

Is this the standard dimension 210 gallon tank?
Is there a reason behind leaving the drywall in place inside the closet? I'd imagine replacing it with plywood painted black with an exterior paint and some lino baseboard would make spills or moisture control easier.

Looking forward to seeing this build progress!


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Benn said:


> Isn't this tank going to be pretty impossible to clean? Doesn't look like you've left much space at the top.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with the build.


Still about a foot of room above the tank. I'm able to drain the water from the side.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

DBam said:


> Now this is cool. Love the in-wall construction plan you're doing. Damn that's impressive that you and your crew could maneuver that big tank into place around the closet doorway. Couple of questions for you,
> 
> Is this the standard dimension 210 gallon tank?
> Is there a reason behind leaving the drywall in place inside the closet? I'd imagine replacing it with plywood painted black with an exterior paint and some lino baseboard would make spills or moisture control easier.
> ...


Custom dimensions:
60" L x 27" W x 30" H

Walls have been coated with a waterproofing paint/epoxy.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Took more drywall off. Began dry fitting the plumbing and partially filled water. Also added the sand.

Currently using fluval plant 2.0 light on aquarium.






























Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

***Plumbing Update***

Finished the 3 drains from Synergy Shadow Overflow Box. Both the returns. Also an easy drain pipe at the half way mark of the glass.

Had found a leak as one of the unions weren't screwed on properly. That has since been resolved.























Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

sexy setup man, MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

***Quick Update***

Added the 2X Kessil a360x lights. Haven't setup the wireless controllers yet.

Still working on the screens for the aquarium.

Wire management is brutal.....

Also impaled my hand with a screwdriver. Visible imprint of the star bit! Laughed pretty hard after the pain went away.
















Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Its coming along,Looking good bro!
I remember when we talked about this when I picked uo those tanks from you.


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

***Aquascape Update***

Cycled and used the same Dragon Stone that I had from my previous aquariums. Used a 5lb bag of small pebbles to add foundation to the rocks.

P.apithanos sift through the sand and most of the pebbles have disappeared, hahaha.

Everything has gotten use to eating shrimp. Will be adding other foods to their diet.

PS. 
As the aquarium is 30" deep. I am using X2 Kessil A360X lights. Range and depth are amazing!

Haven't completed the wiring cleanup yet....
Also may need larger stones...












































Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

***Latest Update***
Aquascape Dragon Stone and River Wood

Dragon Stone: Luckily purchased more than I needed when Island Pets was still open.

River Wood: Purchased from Green Leaf Aquariums 12lbs $169.

Took a while for all the wood to be water logged. There's still 2 pieces floating... Rhino pleco, Irwin's and crayfish are almost never seen now. P.apithanos are only seen while the lights are off or when they're eating.

You can view the P.apithanos eating here: https://m.facebook.com/groups/2242869221?view=permalink&id=10158258270634222

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

***Planting Update***

CO2:
Co2Art SE Series Regulator 
5lb tank

Substrate:
Amazonia Aqua Soil

Plants Added:
Anubias barteri var. 'angustifolia'
Anubias barteri
Anubias Frazeri 
Anubias Coffeefolia 
Anubias Nana 
Crypt Lucens
Water Wisteria
Hygrophila polysperma 'tiger'
Hygrophila polysperma 'rouge'
Utricularia graminifolia (UG)
Alternanthera reineckii 'Lilacina'
Microsorum pteropus (Java Fern)
Rotala rotundifolia
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'red'
Jungle Val

Ordered from - The Wet Leaf, ABC Plants and Aquascaperoom









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodentia (Aug 1, 2020)

So wild and monstrous, go on dude!
What's next?


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Got a some updates. It's been about 3 years now. Irwini's are doing good. Lost one of the four and P.apithanos lost one of the three. Was really upsetting.

Purchased a red fin thresher pleco, a few more yoyo loaches, pygmy corys, oto cats, rummynose tetras, silver flying fox and a twig catfish. 

First picture is a before. Second picture is after (Irwini's uprooted jungle val). That's the most recent picture of the Irwini's.

Waiting on purchasing discus.






























Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2020)

Wow looks great. Love the growth on the fish.


----------

